# 26650 CHARGER. Where do I buy one.



## SmurfTacular (Apr 18, 2010)

I have searched high and low. I cannot seem to find a stock charger capable of charging 26650 batteries.
I have done a bunch of research, and everyone seems to use an 18650 charger, and jump it with alligator clips to charge the cell.
I've also seen hobby chargers to do it also.
I'm building a tripple p7 for a customer, and I need 26650 cells, and I need a charger for it.
Is this the only charger on the internet that sells them?

http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=2735


I also found this; is this a good charger capable of charging AW 26650 cells?


I would like one that can charge 4.

If you can give me any links to a charger that charges 26650's, I'd be more than happy.


----------



## SilverFox (Apr 18, 2010)

Hello SmurfTacular,

You should probably use a hobby charger. That size cell can pack a lot of power and it should be properly cared for during charging.

:devil: Schulze makes excellent chargers that will work fine for charging that size cell... :devil:

Tom


----------



## SmurfTacular (Apr 18, 2010)

It has to be simple, and easy to use and understand. 
What about something like this:

http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=6648


----------



## kramer5150 (Apr 19, 2010)

Some DIY solutions...
I made this for another member (56k!!).



















10AWG, ultraflex high strand cables.





I made this one for bigchelis.





Heres the prototype that I use. I have had this up to ~1.7A per tray, no melting or overheating noted.





brass bus-bar


----------



## GarageBoy (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm guessing those trays are not off the shelf


----------



## SmurfTacular (Apr 19, 2010)

Wow, what a great tutorial.
Thanks for posting this.
But unfortunately, I need something that looks like it was manufactured
Im making a triple P7 for a customer, and I doubt they would want to use that (no offense) I think its creative, and I have no doubt that it'd work, but I need something made from a company

something like this; would this charge 26650's?

http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=6648

Thanks though.


----------



## GarageBoy (Apr 19, 2010)

Can you package the batteries into a battery pack? I really wouldn't trust those chargers from KD


----------



## ronkar (Apr 19, 2010)

Look at this example: 

http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=2735

It shows a charger unit, which plugs into a single battery socket.

Could you build a unit up with 3 (you need more) "manufactured" sockets in series leading to plugging in an inexpensive balance charger?
http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/..._2S_3S_Balance_Charger._Direct_110/240v_Input

I'm not saying the unit(s) above is(are) suitable, but they could be used as an example of what you might be able to construct, in case nothing else is available as a single commercial product.

The advantage of using an "inexpensive" balance charger, instead of a full blown hobby charger,is that it is NOT adjustable by the user. The user is only responsible for proper polarity of the batteries and inserting the plugs(s), which is not a whole lot different than using a commercial charger.

After I inserted the link to the hobby store, I see that they carry a 4S non-adjustable, inexpensive, balance charger with voltage readout.

Battery Holder:
http://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail...EpiMZZMupuRtfu7GC%2bRo3LB%2baE4NIoJn1lzXOoUY=


----------



## BigusLightus (Apr 19, 2010)

This is what I use for my Emoli 26650s, and most other LiCo batts. The large size of the 26650 means I can only charge one cell at a time but it works well and can be had with a 12Volt adapter. Very professional.


----------



## SmurfTacular (May 6, 2010)

UPDATE:

Thanks for the info everyone, I've decided to shrink wrap the 26500 cells in series. And I also bought a hobby charger to charge them all at the same time.

I bought this hobby charger.

It can charge up to 4 lithium ion cells witch is great. But on the switch, it says 14.8 volts total for 4 cells. Shouldn't it be 16.8 volts total for 4 cells? Because I thought that for a full %100 charge in a cell should be 4.2 volts. Not 3.7.


----------



## kramer5150 (May 6, 2010)

SmurfTacular said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Thanks for the info everyone, I've decided to shrink wrap the 26500 cells in series. And I also bought a hobby charger to charge them all at the same time.
> 
> ...



It doesn't look like a balanced output charger... and the way you describe the cell arrangement, it doesn't sound like the 4-S pack has a connector for balanced charging.

So if that is indeed the case, it looks like the designer is charging each cell conservatively at 3.6V each (14.8V)

Charging the 4S pack to 16.8V... sounds a little risky without a balance charge circuit to monitor cell voltages individually


????


----------



## SmurfTacular (May 6, 2010)

kramer5150 said:


> It doesn't look like a balanced output charger... and the way you describe the cell arrangement, it doesn't sound like the 4-S pack has a connector for balanced charging.
> 
> So if that is indeed the case, it looks like the designer is charging each cell conservatively at 3.6V each (14.8V)
> 
> ...



Do you think I should return it and buy a different one?


----------



## HKJ (May 6, 2010)

SmurfTacular said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Thanks for the info everyone, I've decided to shrink wrap the 26500 cells in series. And I also bought a hobby charger to charge them all at the same time.
> 
> ...



If you read the full specs on the charger, you can see that the 3.7 volt is nominal voltage.
Many LiIon charges work well without balancing circuit, but they are usual slow chargers. If you want to charge anywhere near 1C, it is best to use a balancing charger.


----------



## SmurfTacular (May 6, 2010)

Where do you suggest buying a "balancing" charger?


----------



## HKJ (May 6, 2010)

SmurfTacular said:


> Where do you suggest buying a "balancing" charger?



Search for "Hobby charger", they are balancing. But be aware that they are usual sold with only 12 volt input (There are exceptions), i.e. you need to buy a power supply together with the charger.
A balancing charger has a balancing connector, but to make this fit a battery you might also need to buy some balancing cables and adaptors. 

I am using a iCharger, but that is one of the more expensive types.

Edit:
One more word about hobby chargers: The are not foolproof!
It is your responsibility to program the charger in a safe way, i.e. select the correct battery chemistry, number of batteries and capacity. Selecting the wrong parameters might make the batteries blow up!


----------



## SmurfTacular (May 6, 2010)

Well I don't want to buy the wrong charger... again...

Can you point one out to me please?

EDIT:

is this one OK? Or do I need to buy a PSU also...


----------



## HKJ (May 6, 2010)

SmurfTacular said:


> Well I don't want to buy the wrong charger... again...
> 
> Can you point one out to me please?



I am probably not the right one to recommend one, except the iCharger I have.
You can either wait here for some with more experience in hobby charges, our you can check some rc groups, they uses them all the time.




SmurfTacular said:


> EDIT:
> 
> is this one OK? Or do I need to buy a PSU also...



It looks like a fine charger, but you need a power supply and a connector/cable for the balancing port on the charger.

Note: The reason they are without power supply is because they can be used from a car battery. This is very practical is you are out somewhere with you RC car/plane/boat.


----------



## SmurfTacular (May 6, 2010)

hrmmm.... Well can anyone help me here?


----------



## GarageBoy (May 6, 2010)

http://www.hobbycity.com/hobbycity/store/uh_listCategoriesAndProducts.asp?idCategory=85


----------



## kramer5150 (May 6, 2010)

SmurfTacular said:


> Do you think I should return it and buy a different one?


If it were me... I probably would. I don't think I could comfortably (peace of mind) charge a 4S pack without balance charge monitoring.

That Accucell6 is pretty popular, although I have never personally used one.

And note also that you are going to have to re-wire your 4S pack with a balance charge connector if you want to take full advantage of this feature in the Accucell6.

I suggest you read up on balanced output charging further. Theres a lot of information on it on CPF.

Personally I prefer parallel charging all my loose cells, I just find it a lot easier.
Why did you wire up and shrink wrap the cells into a 4S pack? Most CPFers just use loose cells, as this greatly simplifies charging.


----------



## SmurfTacular (May 7, 2010)

I actually didn't do that yet.

:hairpull: I guess I'll go with parallel charging. 

Can I rewire this charger to 4 C battery holders? It stops at 4.2.


----------



## moviles (May 7, 2010)




----------



## ptolemy (May 7, 2010)

what you want is a hobby charger with power supply on board.

however, there are only few of them are made.

i use thunder ac6... i got mine from ebay, very happy with it

get cradle made by sdnative, and you are all set 

http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=p3907.m570.l1313&_nkw=thunder+ac6&_sacat=See-All-Categories

check my pics in his thread


----------



## kramer5150 (May 8, 2010)

SmurfTacular said:


> I actually didn't do that yet.
> 
> :hairpull: I guess I'll go with parallel charging.
> 
> Can I rewire this charger to 4 C battery holders? It stops at 4.2.




Your best bet is a hobby charger + DC P/S. That way you can set the ampere charge current high enough to maintain a fairly rapid charge. Most of those DX/KD cradle type chargers have a lower charge rate, optimal for individual cells. So charging parallel cells will take a LONG time. When you charge multiple cells in parallel, the current divides between the cells.

I just use the 5A 15V DC P/S from an IBM laptop to power that blue Mystery charger. The plug matches perfectly and I just plug it right in

I have 2 older WF-139 chargers (purchased ~18 months apart), and neither will charge my 26650 cells like in moviles picture. The B+ contact does not protrude far out enough for these cells.

I think you could just buy 2 of those KD chargers and fabricate a charge cradle to hold the cells, like the one I made for bigchelis. That way you are charging one cell on each channel. That would charge the cells a LOT faster.


----------



## darkzero (May 8, 2010)

I used to use this from Battery Space:

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=203861

The holder cost les than $1 to make. IMO it's the cheapest worthwhile solution. I only sold it cause I got a hobby charger.


----------

